# **** 2009 Year End Photos **** Add your pics here



## Ediese (Nov 24, 2009)

I know I'm a tad bit early, but I'm really antsy and excited about seeing all your growth pictures for 2009. I know most people will want to create a new thread to show off their growth, but I'm thinking we could also have one thread with a compilations of pics.

Please post all end of year progress pics here. I'll post mine mid-December.

*******************************

Oh yeah, let us know if you made whatever goals you set for yourself. 

*ETA: please keep bumping this thread.*


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll post mines by the end of December.

ETA: Click HERE


----------



## Ediese (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I actually grew a little more. It looks like the placement of my bra in December is much lower than August. 



http://imagefra.me/


----------



## DarkandLovely (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine is in my siggy...the second 5/09 and the 3rd I made my goal of APL 11/09, but quickly trimmed it off shown in the last pic


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm going to like this thread, thanks OP.
Saves spot. 








I've been transitioning... I'm 16  months post

Dec 2009                               Sept 2009 June 2009


----------



## theprototype (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have a timeframe within which I want to reach my goal, but eventually I'd like to reach WL. One thing I want to try to do for the winter is protective style, which I never do.


----------



## Bene (Nov 26, 2009)

Place holder for the end of December


----------



## isawstars (Nov 26, 2009)

Well my photos aren't phenomenal but progress is progress i guess...  I did meet one of my goals, which was cbl.  If only APL didn't seem to take forever....

November 26, 2008 --> April 2009 --> July 2009 --> November 25, 2009


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't had a touch up since Oct. so I don't see much of a difference in length. But I do see a not so good difference in thickness, I believe it is due to post partum shedding which started a few weeks after my Oct picture. *Le Sigh*


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 26, 2009)

Will post in December


----------



## moonglowdiva (Nov 26, 2009)

*I'll post after my Dec relaxer.*


----------



## Starronda (Nov 26, 2009)

Will post late December/early January


----------



## Ediese (Nov 26, 2009)

tayflea said:


> Mine is in my siggy...the second 5/09 and the 3rd I made my goal of APL 11/09, but quickly trimmed it off shown in the last pic


 
Great progress. Your hair looks really healthy! 



theprototype said:


> I don't have a timeframe within which I want to reach my goal, but eventually I'd like to reach WL. One thing I want to try to do for the winter is protective style, which I never do.


 
Congrats!! You'll definitely be WL sometime next year.



isawstars said:


> Well my photos aren't phenomenal but progress is progress i guess... I did meet one of my goals, which was cbl. If only APL didn't seem to take forever....
> 
> November 26, 2008 --> April 2009 --> July 2009 --> November 25, 2009


 
It's phenomenal to me. You can definitely see your progress!  

Thanks for posting ladies!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 26, 2009)

Saving space for mid-december


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 26, 2009)

isawstars said:


> Well my photos aren't phenomenal but progress is progress i guess... I did meet one of my goals, which was cbl. If only APL didn't seem to take forever....
> 
> November 26, 2008 --> April 2009 --> July 2009 --> November 25, 2009


 
What you talkin' bout Willis? You have thickness to die for and you definitely made great progress. Congrats!


----------



## Anew (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess I'll follow suit and hold my place as well... So far I have reached my goal though, APL was acheived


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 27, 2009)

Will post in December...great thread, lady!!

subscribing...


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 27, 2009)

Holding place for Dec. Not sure when though.


----------



## empressri (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be baaack


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

be back in bout a month


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 27, 2009)

be back later!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Nov 27, 2009)

saving my spot!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 27, 2009)

Siggy is update.


----------



## Reecie (Nov 27, 2009)

Added....(12/27/2009)


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll post at the end of the year 

Subscribing...


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 27, 2009)

EDITED/UPDATED POST ON 12/30 TO ADD MY PICS ......

Okay, I, myself, (one of the biggest picture-posting critics: making sure photos are as identical as possible to get the full effect of growth), know that these aren't the best comparison pics... but there are excuses as to why... lol..i promise to do better as far as comparison pics goes in the very near future...well anyways, this is what i have. 

OCTOBER 2008:






JANUARY 2009 (eh,  it's a wet pic, and i don't fancy the wet pic, but it's the only back shot i have for January. i don't even care for this kind of angle..)






JUNE 2009 (just took a bun out- 1st bun i wore all year. other than that it was wig, wig, and wig all of 2009)






AUGUST 2009 (worst day of my HHJ. It was cute and all, but I had a setback and still dealing with it. I trimmed my hair myself prior to going to the stylist, and he basically abused my hair with heat cuz i wouldn't let him trim it. it didn't need to be trimmed anymore. i felt i did a good enough job.)






DECEMBER 19, 2009 (last but not least. I really, really wanted to take a better pic. i used heat on this pic, but it didn't come out the way i'm used to doing my hair. plus i had over 6 months of NG due to transitioning. but i am still soo scared from my setback, i quickly braided my hair back up, thus not being able to get a better pic like i intended. i have other shots from different angles. they will be in my fotki soon.







Wellpp. Thats all.  I believe I made SL; not full SL, but it's there.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 27, 2009)

Like some of the other Ladies, I'll post next month, I'm streaching to mid December and will post after I relax.

ETA - 1/8 Strating pic in siggy Current Pic


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 27, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I'll post after my Dec relaxer.*


 
me too, but there is some excellent progress, not just length but condition and thickness too. Well done to you all!!! OP:


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 27, 2009)

Spent most of the year cutting. So now I am hovering b/t APL and BSL. Hopefully I will reach full, blunt, healthy BSL by the end of 2010.


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't straightened my hair in a while but I'm just hoping that I'm back to where I was in July after losing 2 inches.  It sucks being 4 months behind your goal but some progress is better than none.

We shall see.  I'll update with a pic in December.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 27, 2009)

Saving my place be back later, though mine will not be a yr but a lil less than 6 months since I BC'd end of June


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 27, 2009)

I relax next Friday, so I'll post then.


----------



## Lyoness (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll also be back with comparison pics... in the meantime feel free to check my fotki


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 27, 2009)

I will be going under tree braids Dec. 2 for 6 to 8 weeks depending how long they hold up. I will not have a touch up till then. Right now I am 5 weeks post.
However, I will do a before braids pic on Wednesday.
Holding my spot......


----------



## dlewis (Nov 27, 2009)

12/08.....................11/09
I'm going to love this thread.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 27, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Placeholder





tayflea said:


> Mine is in my siggy...the second 5/09 and the 3rd I made my goal of APL 11/09, but quickly trimmed it off shown in the last pic





theprototype said:


> I don't have a timeframe within which I want to reach my goal, but eventually I'd like to reach WL. One thing I want to try to do for the winter is protective style, which I never do.





isawstars said:


> Well my photos aren't phenomenal but progress is progress i guess...  I did meet one of my goals, which was cbl.  If only APL didn't seem to take forever....
> 
> November 26, 2008 --> April 2009 --> July 2009 --> November 25, 2009



GREAT PROGRESS!!!!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 27, 2009)

Place holder...

Dec '08





Dec '09 (and a 4" cut later)


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll post again at the end of December 

These pictures are December 2008 vs November 2009


----------



## anon123 (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonMaria, you are growing!

I've done better than I thought.  4" over the last year!  If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 28, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> BostonMaria, you are growing!
> 
> I've done better than I thought.  4" over the last year!  If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.



fantastic progress!!! 
is it too creepy to say that I can't wait for YOU to be WL??? 
i just love your hair!!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't expect too much for 2009; 2010 is the year that I hope to make wl.
But, I still wanna participate.
Savin' ma spot.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 28, 2009)

This is my spot.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, there's some beautiful hair in this thread.  I almost feel bad even posting up in here, but my pics are in my siggy.  I had a few set-backs this year, but I think I'm back on the right path.  I should reach my initial goal sometime in the first half of 2010, and then I can concentrate on growing out these bone-straight ends.


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 28, 2009)

*subscribing*

my avi is my most recent length check, but I'll add a pic in late December. That last half inch I may get counts! lol


----------



## whitedaisez (Nov 28, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> BostonMaria, you are growing!
> 
> I've done better than I thought.  4" over the last year!  If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.



OMG!!!! am soooo OBSESSED with ur hair!!!! NO HOMO


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 28, 2009)

I am JUST getting the "Saving my spot" posts.

Saving my spot!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> BostonMaria, you are growing!
> 
> I've done better than I thought.  4" over the last year!  If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.



Thank you! OMG Your hair is so incredibly long! You made me do a double take LOL I'm a big fan of your hair too so add me to your stalker club.


----------



## Tene (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't have any pics of my hair straightened or stretcehd out.  But you can tell my growth by how big my puff is now compared to 2 months after I BC'ed.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 28, 2009)

From this in Dec 2008:





To this in Dec 2009:


----------



## lane (Nov 28, 2009)

Saving my spot.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are my year end pics.  This is the longest my hair has EVER been.

Thank you _Official APL in 2009 Challengers_ and the knowledgeable ladies of LHCF!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 28, 2009)

Great idea OP!! I'm saving my spot right now, cause I'll be back with my progress shots in about a month.


Just added my comparison pics. My goal was to achieve healthy thick SL by the end of 2009. Looks like I surpassed the SL goal, and made it to APL!!!! (Don't know when that happened!!) I didn't meet my healthy thick goal, so I'll be cutting my scraggly ends back to SL, and we'll see what happens by this time next year. It's been a good 2009! I now have hair in places where I only had skin before. Just check out my neckline from 2008 to now. Woohoooo, I'm making progress!


[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33340843][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/340/843/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## prettykinks (Nov 28, 2009)

Saving my spot. I'll be back next month I plan to straighten my hair.


----------



## TaraDyan (Nov 28, 2009)

ETA:  I don't have any straight hair pictures from this time last year, so I'm doing a couple of curly-to-curly comparison shots.

Ponytail:





Banana Clip:


----------



## andromeda (Nov 28, 2009)

Imperfect comparison of straight hair (first pic was a candid of my wet hair at the beginning of my transition).  Not much gain in length, but I've been trimming as my transition progresses.




correction - 3.5 in trimmed is probably more accurate


----------



## Triniwegian (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful heads of hair and amazing progress.
I won't be posting my pic cuz I don't want to embarras ya'll....sike!!
I am not at your ladies level yet, but the inspiration tells me I will be some day.

Thanks for sharing your progress ladies!!


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 28, 2009)

*reserves spot*

Will be back December 28th!

ETA: check out siggy pics below 

ETA part II: avatar Sept 2009
                siggy pic Dec 2009


----------



## ajacks (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think I made much progress, but I will be back with updates in a few weeks.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm saving my spot!    My siggie is from May 2009, and I've pretty much been PS through the last half of the year.    I will be done with a five month stretch by the end of December and will hopefully have some progress! 
Great thread and wonderful pictures so far!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Place holder end of December!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 28, 2009)

Place holder!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Nov 30, 2009)

I sure be back here soon..........


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 30, 2009)

My end of year pic will be more like a starting pic


----------



## *KP* (Nov 30, 2009)

Holding my spot - I'll be back next month


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think I'm happy with my progress, but I'm also majorly hairorexic. So, I guess this is me saving my spot. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know what this length is but this was me in March 2009




This is me from November 28th 2009.












I might as well add my pictures now because I'll be in a weave in Dec/Jan. 2010...hopefully all the way up until May (well...not the same weave but you get the picture...)


----------



## Ediese (Dec 1, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Desarae (Dec 1, 2009)

January 2008 4 Months After BC:





November 2008: Longest layer was SL, everything else was short:





December 2008 This was right after cutting the longest layer off the first time:
















July 2009:





BKT...dun, dun, dunnnn....





September 2009 Had to Chop from BKT Damage, colored with Bigen Oriental Black
Once again the longest layer was cut off the back, and about an inch all over:





December 2009 Most Layers Out!:
















Trying to Show a lil swang, swang!




Need to Dust my Ends in the back.





Don't let the looks fool you...
Overall, I'm grateful that I still have hair. My hair could be healthy APL by now, now it's just brittle SL.
It's dry and breaking like crazy right now.

I regret relaxing too often (every 6-8 weeks, bad I know) coloring like 2 times with demi, bleached highlights, bigen twice, and BKT. I'm throwing in the towel...

I've done wayyyyy to much to my hair the past 2 years, and finally caught up to me...we'll see how 2010 goes, all I know is it's going to be K.I.S.S. all the way.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 1, 2009)

These were my last progress pics, which were taken in January. It was my natural hair straightened. 











About a month later, I decided to give up being natural and relaxed.












My hair now:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 1, 2009)

Loving all the progress!! So inspirational.  See you in a few weeks.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 1, 2009)

whitedaisez said:


> OMG!!!! am soooo OBSESSED with ur hair!!!! NO HOMO




That was funny! You are too cute.  I love her hair as well!!!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I will length check this weekend so I'll try to remember to post my pic!

I will definatley post come January because I will be 3 years relaxer free and growing!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2009)

I will post in late Deciembre!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 1, 2009)

Holding my spot.....


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 1, 2009)

Be back in 4 weeks.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 8, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## 81Stardust (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm getting my hair did on Thursday. I'm sooooo excited! I've been stretching for 8 months and can't wait to see the results! I'll post at some point on Friday or over the weekend!.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 8, 2009)

This my spot....


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 8, 2009)

Marking spot


----------



## JaneinMarch (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are my plaits in early November or late October. October was a year since my cut to 1/2 in. Moving towards APL stretched!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Dec 8, 2009)

bump...............


----------



## Taina (Dec 8, 2009)

Her's my 4 months update. I was relaxed untill aug 8, so today i'm 4 months natural *__*


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 8, 2009)

February 2009



November 2009


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 8, 2009)

All4Tris said:


> My end of year pic will be more like a starting pic



mine too, so dont feel like your alone!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 8, 2009)

This year I finally went natural. 

Here I am in May 2009, right before getting the last 3 inches of my relaxed ends cut off:





Here's my fully natural hair in August 2009 after the 3 inches of relaxed ends were removed:





This picture was taken a few days ago on Dec. 2, 2009:






It's nice taking pics, because sometimes I feel as if my hair isn't growing, then I look at the pics....I've tweaked my regimen and am now focusing on hair health.

*Question:* How are you ladies making comparision pics? What programs are you using? I'd like to make comparsion pics but don't know how...


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Dec 8, 2009)

I posted a thread a few days ago with pics throughout the year however my siggy shows the before and current length 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=422398&highlight=early+apl


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 9, 2009)

I was going to post my progress on Jan 1st but I dont have the patience to wait

Jan 5th 2009
holding on to my scraggly ends






March 23rd 2009 
finally let them go






Dec 1st 2009
back where I was before my cut





this time thick from root to tip


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 9, 2009)

Wonderful progress ladies!  Mwedzi, you are STILL my Hair Heroine, just gorgeous.

My Siggy shows my progress from Feb.  when I joined until November or so.  The attachment shows Feb (white top and pony), June (red-no pony shot), and December (gray and red top w/pony for comparison) respectively.  I'm pretty happy with my first year here.  

I've had one convert (based solely on, "Wow your hair looks great what did you buy/do?" factor), three wig/weave checks, and two professional dustings with, "You've done well, I don't need to take of very much at all" from my beautician.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are mine! I decided to show my twists cuz I was shocked at how much my hair has changed.  I didn't straighten or take any stretched pics when I BC'd, so this is the best I can do.

My last relaxed was the weekend b4 my sister's wedding on Mar 09. I BC'd Aug 09.

Twists Aug 22, 2009 (Rt Side)





Twists Aug 22, 2009 (Leftt Side)





Twists Aug 22, 2009 (Back)





Now- Dec 10, 2009 (Right Side)





(Left Side)





(Back)





I'm really happy with the progress!  Oh, and I've trimmed my whole head once since the BC, and I've been snipping away at some straight ends on the right side.
(Opps, posted the same side twice, i'm too impatient to go back and fix it.)


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 12, 2009)

love this thread. great job ladies! give me a month...


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 12, 2009)

mine is my siggy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 12, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Question:* How are you ladies making comparision pics? What programs are you using? I'd like to make comparsion pics but don't know how...



Don't laugh at me but I just resize both pictures and copy them into Microsoft Paint LOL Pretty simply really. I'm Paintbrush Pro Illiterate 



BronxJazzy said:


> this time thick from root to tip



Your hair did a 180 and looks so healthy now! I've been guilty of holding on to scraggly ends too.



angiet1985 said:


> My Siggy shows my progress from Feb.  when I joined until November or so.  The attachment shows Feb (white top and pony), June (red-no pony shot), and December (gray and red top w/pony for comparison) respectively.  I'm pretty happy with my first year here.



Great progress! What a huge difference in the ponytail pictures!



manter26 said:


> Here are mine! I decided to show my twists cuz I was shocked at how much my hair has changed.  I didn't straighten or take any stretched pics when I BC'd, so this is the best I can do.



Just wanted to let you know that the pictures didn't show up on your post


----------



## manter26 (Dec 12, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the pictures didn't show up on your post



Thanks for the heads up. 

Took me over an hour just to view the pics in Fotki, but I fixed them.

and...BUMP!


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't plan on pressing my hair before years end, so here's mine.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 15, 2009)

Bump...

Thanks everyone for adding your pics! Congrats on your fabulous progress.

For ya'll that added placeholders, don't forget to add your pics.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 15, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> This year I finally went natural.
> 
> *Question:* How are you ladies making comparision pics? What programs are you using? I'd like to make comparsion pics but don't know how...


 
Great progress!  If you have a PC, you should have Microsoft Paint. That's what I use for my comp pics.


----------



## ReeseNicole (Dec 15, 2009)

can someone explain to me how to add a pic when editing a post


----------



## Junonia (Dec 16, 2009)

I trimmed a lot these past few months to even my hair.  I don't think I will ever have a blunt look but I would like more of a U shape


----------



## anon123 (Dec 16, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here are my year end pics.  This is the longest my hair has EVER been.
> 
> Thank you _Official APL in 2009 Challengers_ and the knowledgeable ladies of LHCF!!!



You have a lovely head of hair.


----------



## Neith (Dec 16, 2009)

*JANUARY 09'*
​











Texlaxed/Transitioning - Nape and edges fell out from neglect







I tried to hide the nape and edges damage while they grew back out.







Root Wall - I think this was about my 6th month of transitioning.  


*
JUNE 09'*






BIG CHOP - Completely natural.  Nape and edges are much better too   I cut off around 5 inches.



*JULY 09'
*











Wash n' Gos - Had to stop doing these so often to avoid single strand knots.  I also did a trim to get rid of some knots.




*SEPTEMBER 09'
*





9 month Edges Progress






9 Month Nape Progress






Stretched Length



*
OCTOBER 09'*






Dry Comb Out + Coconut Oil












Twistout!

*


NOVEMBER 09'*












2 month Comparison



*DECEMBER 09' *






Naked Hair







Twist Out




That's all.  From January to now there have been AMAZING changes.  At the beginning of this year, I wouldn't have thought my hair would be so healthy.  Thank you all so much for all your knowledge, help and SUPPORT! 

Looking forward to more growth in 2010! 

Sorry about all the pictures, I'm just excited and happy when I look back!
​




​


----------



## Ediese (Dec 16, 2009)

Neith;9629952[CENTER said:
			
		

> [/CENTER]


 
Wow Neith!! Absolutely amazing progress. I can definitely see the huge improvement in health and the length that you obtained. Congrats!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 16, 2009)

Holding my place....marking my territory.  LOL!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful progress ladies! I'll be posting mine next week when I straighten my hair.


----------



## ReeseNicole (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, here's my progress in a nutshell, I cut off 2 inches all around in October


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine are in my Siggy.


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 17, 2009)

deleted....i'm having a hard time adding pictures can anyone send me a PM...sorry i'm so slow


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanx GodsGrace for the how to!!

Recap of my 2008​[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/30280258][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/30/280/258/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Jan 2009 
After a trim that turned into a cut​[IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/16k2bm8.jpg[/IMG]

July 2009​[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/solf8j.jpg[/IMG]

Dec 2009
After another trim that turned into a cut...when will I ever learn​[IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/a9rayb.jpg[/IMG]

I sure wish I would have been APL by now, but I'm positive I will make it in 2010! The frequent trims/cuts, lack of a good reggie, and being 5'10 were the things that held me back in 2009....


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! Place holder til Jan 2010 when I start my journey and post my pics!

Will have made my dr's appt by then to see whats causing the thinning
started my vits consistently
started my regrow edges regimine consistently


----------



## EccentricRed (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey ladies!  My photos are in my siggy.  December 08 to December 09.  I won't be straightening my hair for awhile, so I won't be taking too many length check pictures.

HHG!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2009)

06/02/09





09/17/09 hit goal





10/29/09 on my way to hl





11/06/09 after a stupid hair cut





12/18/09 on the road to wl and beyond again





thanks for letting me share guys 

and to everyone who posted before me...  yalls hair is looking FABULOUS!!!! 

please keep the porn.. uh, i mean updates coming


----------



## Filmatic (Dec 19, 2009)

Love this thread. 

BC March 09






Dec 09


----------



## baddison (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's mine...

*MORE IN MY FOTKI*....(see my profile)


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ...
> 
> 11/06/09 after a stupid hair cut
> 
> ...



Is that the same camisole in both pictures? How did your hair grow that fast in only 6 weeks? You've got to share your secret!  Wow!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Is that the same camisole in both pictures? How did your hair grow that fast in only 6 weeks? You've got to share your secret!  Wow!



yes ma'am it is!  i've designated that shirt as my length check shirt to try and keep things consistent 

i dont have any secretes.  i just try and keep things as simple as possible since i'm so lazy.  honestly i thing the best thing that i do for my hair is bunning.  i bun any where between 5-7days out of the week yr around. BUNS ARE AWESOME! 

and thank you...  i was impressed with my self  as well. i did everything i could to keep the pix as consistent with each other as possible.  oh! and i'm 5'5 just in case


----------



## anon123 (Dec 19, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Question:* How are you ladies making comparision pics? What programs are you using? I'd like to make comparsion pics but don't know how...



I use Fotoflexer for mine, fotoflexer.com. See post #40 for an example.   Your hair is lovely, btw.


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 19, 2009)

the first one was dec 2008 
the second december 2009


----------



## Auburn (Dec 19, 2009)

January 09








December 09








Great thread.  It made me look at how far Ive come and appreciate my growth.  I've been a little bummed about the 2 inches I lost  . I could've almost been BSL.

Ive reached a short term goal this month of being APL without pulling my hair down with my fingers. It hangs right at the APL line.


----------



## shae101s (Dec 19, 2009)

neith and auburn...freaking amazing progress,...everyone else congrats on the great triumphs!!

Alrighty..back..and here are my comps:
















And for more...with the flat iron hair comp..check here: More Pics...


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 19, 2009)

Auburn said:


> January 09
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo***em***gee**

What in the world did you do? 

Love the ponytail comparisons..

Absolutly*freaking*Gorgeous  Progress!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 19, 2009)

lusciousladie07 said:


> oo***em***gee**
> 
> What in the world did you do?
> 
> ...



MSM, frequent cowashing, & moe goe oil.
I noticed that when I fell off with MSM and moe gro, my hair growth slowed.
Im not sure which one it was so now Im easing back on with MSM first.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 19, 2009)

BUMP!! My pics are up...lol see post #50


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have more pics in my fotki...but this is my two year comparision photos....Decemver 2009 Makes my two year anniversary on healthy hair growing


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 20, 2009)

January 2009









Dec 2009


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 20, 2009)

WOOOH!!!!!
Growinpainz- now that's some progress!!! good job chica!


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not that much progress, but it has grown!

BC was on 16 Dec 08, photo with the braids I decided to do on my bday 21 Nov 09, middle shot is of length check, I took a braid out to see the length! I am happy that it is growing back. I also did 3 trims in 09 about .5 for the 1st trim and 1 in second trim to the last trim prior to the braids which was 2 in.

By the way I am proud of my very 1st attempt with yarn braids. I did them large just to do them and see what they would look like. I think when I take them out to redo them at the end of JAN 2010 they will be fuller and more uniform.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 20, 2009)

The first pic is my BC from August 15th of this year and the last 2 are from December 11th of this year.


----------



## kooskoos (Dec 20, 2009)

All you ladies have had some WONDERFUL progress!!! I didn't fully make APL this year like I wanted, but I did make progress, and my hair is the longest it's ever been thanks to you ladies here at LHCF . Thank you all!!! See my siggy for the progress pics.


----------



## ebonyhair (Dec 20, 2009)

*February 2009*




*December 2009*


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 20, 2009)

1st Pic:  In the beginning, my lurking days..April 2009
2nd Pic: My recent photo, December 18th, 2009 after my 1st salon BKT.


----------



## Junonia (Dec 20, 2009)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me posting here, as I created a thread last week.  My progress is in my siggy.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you, Angie.

Auburn, your progress is magnificent.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 20, 2009)

OK so I decided to do this today. I wanted to wait until the 31st but here they are anyway.

First picture - December 2008
2nd picture - February 2009
3rd picture - May 2009
4th picture - taken today, 12/20/09

I think I'm waist length. I'm going to claim it. Whoever doesn't like it can e-fight me afterschool LOL  My goal is to be full waist length by the spring. After that its tailbone or bust for 2010 LOL And I'm done


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 20, 2009)

NorthernCalGal said:


> 1st Pic:  In the beginning, my lurking days..April 2009
> 2nd Pic: My recent photo, December 18th, 2009 after my 1st salon BKT.



Excellent progress!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 20, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so I decided to do this today. I wanted to wait until the 31st but here they are anyway.
> 
> First picture - December 2008
> 2nd picture - February 2009
> ...



Looka here Miss BeanTown. Ima need you to go sit down somewhere with all that progress!!!  Good grief!


----------



## happylife (Dec 20, 2009)

i heart this thread!


----------



## WriterGirl (Dec 20, 2009)

Here are my pics.

I made my 2009 goal of full SL. I'm most happy with growing out my layers and my sides to SL (wish I had taken a side view pic comparison  -- oh well). My best achievement is that I can wear my hair in bun--finally!

This is best my hair has looked in a good 5-7 years. All thanks to LHCF.

Now I'm onward in my journey to APL!


----------



## -Angie- (Dec 21, 2009)

My progress is in my siggy~ Thank you LHCF, I really couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is my progress from January through October. I will not be doing another str8 length check this year because my hair takes too long for my liking to bounce back! 

I managed to grow my sides down to shoulder and the back to APL (grazing in October for sure it's there now) on to BSL in 2010!


----------



## ebonyhair (Dec 21, 2009)

...............................


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 21, 2009)

These are the progress pictures of my growth since joining LHCF since Septemebr 2009.


----------



## brownbean96 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great progress.  I love your hair as well.  OT a bit; where did you get your growth tshirt?  I'd like to get one to track my progress.  

Thanks,



mwedzi said:


> BostonMaria, you are growing!
> 
> I've done better than I thought. 4" over the last year! If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Dec 21, 2009)

alshepp635 said:


> These are the progress pictures of my growth since joining LHCF since Septemebr 2009.
> 
> View attachment 51330


 
Great progress in the crown area. Keep it growing.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm transitioning so there has been a lot of cutting, but i am so pleased with my progress.

December 2008:





December 2009:


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 21, 2009)

Auburn said:


> MSM, frequent cowashing, & moe goe oil.
> I noticed that when I fell off with MSM and moe gro, my hair growth slowed.
> Im not sure which one it was so now Im easing back on with MSM first.
> Thank you kindly.


 

I must cosign. your progress is the truth. now, how do you straighten your hair. i understand you are natural now, so how do you go about straightening it. and what is your full regi. I'm taking notes. .


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 21, 2009)

My hair is currently in braids, but here are the last comparisons I did. I try to compare similar styles to show comparative length. I think I posted them elsewhere but here they are again:































This was Oct 08





This was around September 09


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Dec 21, 2009)

BronxJazzy said:


> I was going to post my progress on Jan 1st but I dont have the patience to wait
> 
> Jan 5th 2009
> holding on to my scraggly ends
> ...


 




Neith said:


> *JANUARY 09'*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


curlyreese said:


> Ok, here's my progress in a nutshell, I cut off 2 inches all around in October


 


Auburn said:


> January 09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


BostonMaria said:


> OK so I decided to do this today. I wanted to wait until the 31st but here they are anyway.
> 
> First picture - December 2008
> 2nd picture - February 2009
> ...


 

Wow! Lovely progress everyone. Especially BronxJazzy, Neith, curlyreese, Auburn & BostonMaria, all you have done an amazing job, not only in length, but the health and general condition of your hair. Congrats!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my haircut that I got in January of this year.






This is my hair today. I'm so happy with my progress!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Dec 21, 2009)

Here’s my calendar year progress (Jan 09-Dec 09).  I trimmed my hair once this year.  

Happy Holidays to all of you, keep the updates coming …HHG!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonderful progress to all of you ladies! @HairDrama I absolutely love your hair! I'll be back in a week or 2 with my year end pics and my 1 year HHJ pics...can't wait! You ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 21, 2009)

amazing said:


> I must cosign. your progress is the truth. now, how do you straighten your hair. i understand you are natural now, so how do you go about straightening it. and what is your full regi. I'm taking notes. .



Why thank you!
I use the chase the comb method to straighten.
My reg changes frequently and its not concrete.
Cowashing is the only thing that was really constant though.  I shampoo often too.
Im about to change my reg yet AGAIN. At first I was going to scarf up my hair for months and hide it but now Im thinking about being a straight natural and KISS.  My mind changes all the time.  Sorry Im not much help.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll post mine on December 31st, that's when I'm getting my last relaxer for the year lol


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 22, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Why thank you!
> I use the chase the comb method to straighten.
> My reg changes frequently and its not concrete.
> Cowashing is the only thing that was really constant though.  I shampoo often too.
> Im about to change my reg yet AGAIN. At first I was going to scarf up my hair for months and hide it but now Im thinking about being a straight natural and KISS.  My mind changes all the time.  Sorry Im not much help.



No, you were very helpful. I know about the constant changes in regi. Well, whatever it is you are doing, Keep it up!! it is definitely paying off!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 22, 2009)

These are my pics from this year 2009.  
Pressing my way to hip length for 2010.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> BostonMaria, you are growing!
> 
> I've done better than I thought. 4" over the last year! If I can keep this up, I'll be wl this time next year.


 
Mwedzi,
You should be at WL in less than a year!!!
And how DARE I not recognize your hair. I had no idea this was you....


----------



## Auburn (Dec 22, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I'm transitioning so there has been a lot of cutting, but i am so pleased with my progress.
> 
> December 2008:
> 
> ...



Did you darken the line so we can see your hair better or something?


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 22, 2009)

i think this is Jan 2009









now


----------



## Ivey14 (Dec 22, 2009)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 22, 2009)

This is the best spot for hair porn. LOVE IT.
Saving my spot. One day before the end of the year I'll be posting.

I


----------



## Renovating (Dec 22, 2009)

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs234.snc1/8123_100959786591339_100000319557223_24996_1705290_n.jpg

December 2008 


November 2009 
I've been extra lazy this month and haven't taken any pics except my avatar pic. 
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs004.snc3/11145_101920056495312_100000319557223_51001_3193781_n.jpg

I'm pleased with my progress. I know I can get better results next year since I plan to be consistent with Megatek and ps.


----------



## EccentricRed (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies, Im in her clapping at the pictures like I'm at an Idris Alba movie!  It's so great to see all of us moving on and making our goals happen! I love it!



HHG in 2010!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a pic from Feb 09 and onef from Dec 09.
It grows sloooow ....but progress is progress!


----------



## Renovating (Dec 22, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I have a pic from Feb 09 and onef from Dec 09.
> It grows sloooow ....but progress is progress!




Hmm. Okay, if this is slow growth. I'd like extra slow growth please. 
J/k. Your hair looks great.


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 22, 2009)

The pic of me in the ***** bathrobe (just got out of gym) is from today. The pic of me with the scarf is from December 2008. Well, my pics are hijacking people's computers so I'll have to revamp my pics and repost later...sorry y'all.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2009)

SunkistDiva said:


> The pic of me in the ***** bathrobe (just got out of gym) is from today. The pic of me with the scarf is from December 2008.



Wow you're right, that is an ugly bathrobe LOLOLOL
Wow I didn't know Adobe could do that!


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 22, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I have a pic from Feb 09 and onef from Dec 09.
> It grows sloooow ....but progress is progress!


   slow progress.. it went from being 5'' to just about  9'' in 11 months....

 not bad at all to me


----------



## winnettag (Dec 23, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Hmm. Okay, if this is slow growth. I'd like extra slow growth please.
> J/k. Your hair looks great.


 
Lol. Thank you.



SunkistDiva said:


> The pic of me in the ***** bathrobe (just got out of gym) is from today. The pic of me with the scarf is from December 2008.


 
Shoot, I have that robe in pink.  I like it, it's cozy! 



honeybuni84 said:


> slow progress.. it went from being 5'' to just about 9'' in 11 months....
> 
> not bad at all to me


 
Eh, it's just that some of you ladies grow that much and more in 6 months or less. But I'll try to stop complaining and be grateful for what growth I DO get.


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 23, 2009)

well im not sure how much of progress this is, but more of a transition so u can see where i came from
almost 8yr old locs





style for my babyshower March  7, 09 (Lil mama came a week later 3-14)





noticed my edges started getting thin and damn near non existent due to post partum shedding... then stressed about it which didnt help matters much 





sooooo...i started the process of taking down the locs (Aug 2009)













and my shrinkage lol





fastforward to last week









After flatironing









Sorry for the pic heavy post, i need to update with my edges, i just noticed, they are better due to JBCO. 

Heres to HHG in 2010  Im glad I found this site...seriously


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 23, 2009)

and by the way im loving all of the progress in this thread


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 23, 2009)

This is December 2008, it was an accidental length check (Pre-LHCF)





These were my first Progress pics and where my HHJ began: August 2009
(My hair was in a bun that’s why it’s swooshing to one side )









December 2009 (please excuse my ashy self blush:erplexed ) 





I think that was about 2 inches in 12 months so I'm happy. Next year I'll be focusing on APL and growing out my nape.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 23, 2009)

SunkistDiva said:


> The pic of me in the ***** bathrobe (just got out of gym) is from today. The pic of me with the scarf is from December 2008.


 
Sunkist,

That adobe joint popped up and took my whole screen and I couldn't exit.
Everybody saw your ***** bathrobe! Nosa...


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry about that. I have to figure out how to fix that. My fault to anyone blinded by my ***** Lands End bathrobe.
Ok. Thinked I got it. I tried a Pikistrip..here it goes


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 26, 2009)

December 2008





December 2009





♥


----------



## LongiLox (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's mine!!


----------



## MizzCoco (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright, my results aren't spectacular, but I've made some progress. I was hoping to make APL this year, but I trimmed a little too much. I will def hit it for 2010!
I posted this pic in another thread too
Last January





My siggy pic is where I'm at now


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 26, 2009)

Fullypersuaded7 said:


> Alright, my results aren't spectacular, but I've made some progress. I was hoping to make APL this year, but I trimmed a little too much. I will def hit it for 2010!
> I posted this pic in another thread too
> Last January
> 
> ...



Looks like you're APL now. Nice growth!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are mine. The first is with a relaxer, the second is 6 months post blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## MizzCoco (Dec 26, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Looks like you're APL now. Nice growth!


 No not quite. I think I have the longest shoulders ever...LOL I need another inch or 2 to claim it!


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my year in review:

February 09





April 09 - After a trim





August 09





October 09


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Dec 27, 2009)

*December 2008 - Transitioning (9 months post)*


















*June 2009 - Big Chop*













*September 2009 Progress*

















*September 2009 - Flat Ironed for the first time*





*October 2009 Progress*









*December 2009 Flat Iron*


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^^you have very pretty hair


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 27, 2009)

lol, everyone has had such great progress...I'm like ashamed to post my raggedy pictures. 

Well, here's mine anyway:


----------



## MizzCoco (Dec 27, 2009)

Chaos, you have some nice progress!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Great progress ladies! Here's my one year progress. 

Jan. 3, 2009





Jan. 19, 2009





April 2009





Aug. 2009





Oct, 2009 (Made APL! YAY!)





Today, Dec. 27, 2009





On my way to BSL!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my progress for the year. The pics are from the following dates: 12/09, 9/09, 6/09, 2/09 and 12/08. I was hoping to graze WSL by the end of this year, but I'm happy with my progress just the same. Here goes to 2010.


----------



## merilusmims (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful Progress...Bumping!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 27, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> December 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 27, 2009)

There's some great inspiration in this thread ladies! I subscribed 

Here's my addition... 1st pic is 10/08.... 2nd pic is 11/09


----------



## Mo96 (Dec 27, 2009)

2009 was a pretty good year. I guess it's safe for me to claim APL?? As you can see I've gained inches and weight...lol


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are my year end photos. I will have more in my fotki later but I made my first goal of Waist Length next on to Tail Bone Length. 

I texlaxed my hair on December 24, 2009.  I used Silk Elements Mild because I ran out of my Mizani Butter Blends.  The relaxer was ok. I was more under processed than I usually am but its ok since I texlax. However, I prefer Mizani over Silk Elements. Silk Elements burned me in a couple places. My hair is probably 90% dry in these pics. I planned on flat ironing my hair but did not get around to it. I am going to do it soon because I am curious of the length when straight.





December 24, 2009:



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 27, 2009)

*This was my hair in January:*













*March:*








*August:*








*December:*


















*
My ultimate goal is a blunt MBL*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my year. I think it's been pretty good.

Oct 28, 2008:





March 11, 2009:





September 1, 2009:





December 26, 2009:


----------



## godzooki (Dec 27, 2009)

What great pics! You guys are really inspirational! Here are mine. Not much growth over all due to various trims and slow growing but I'm getting there. My goal was to reach BSL by 12/09. Technically some hairs did reach but I'm not claiming until there can be no doubt. My new goal for the new yr is to be full BSL by June 10 and at least 2 inches beyond by Dec 10!
This pic was done right after my Dec 08 touch up.




Here is the latest taken after my Dec 09 touch up.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2009)

I didnt see this thread. Here's my pic.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you soooo much ladies for all of your help and guidance this year.  Thank you to all the ladies that shared your inspiring updates.  I hope this can inspire someone as well.

1. Mid-July (3wks post BC)
2. Mid-August (1.5mos post BC)
3. Early-September (2mos post BC)
4. Mid-October (3.5mos post BC)
5. December 27, 2009 (6mos post BC)


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are my pics. I'm excited and thankful to God and the LHCF for my progress! 

Jan. 09



Dec. 09



Dec. 09 Curly style


----------



## winnettag (Dec 28, 2009)

Forgot to subscribe!
This is the most amazing, inspirational thread of all time.
Beautiful progress ladies!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful progress ladies!

I am hidden in a weave and have been for a few months....I will take a pic sometime in Jan for the weave challenge.


----------



## MizzCoco (Dec 28, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying this thread! Its great to have all this hair inspiration in one place! Keep em coming


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 28, 2009)

Im loving all the progress pics in here!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Dec 28, 2009)

Great Progress Ladies!!!! Here are my pics starting in April when I BC. I don't plan to flat iron again until February so until then I stretched one of my twists. I cant believe I'm just a little past APL.


----------



## MilaXs3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great thread and great progress ladies...I will be doing my end of year relaxer on Wednesday and will post my progress then...thank you all for your motivation and inspiration, tips and tricks....muahhhh!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, I just uploaded some pics, and the difference between my flexirod sets is crazy.  It doesn't feel like it grew that much, but I guess it did. 

September 2009


December 2009


I'll come back and post my straightened results (when I finally do it, I'm so scared of heat, lol).


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 29, 2009)

december is almost over.. do we have more pics?... and yes, i'm guilty too  my pics are coming very soon.. so, just bumping for more pics..

ETA: mine are now in post #27


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish I could make a request! I have a list of women I want to see progress from.


----------



## princessdi (Dec 29, 2009)

My end of the year pic is in my signature below.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Darnit all i have now is the pic in my siggy. I must have deleted some of the previous ones.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 29, 2009)

*Jan 29, 2009*






*Dec 29, 2009*






Not bad, still having a lot of growing to do.....my husband took the pics for me.


----------



## Caychica (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine 

July 09









December 09


----------



## jalen0216 (Dec 29, 2009)

Start pictures June 2009 












End of year Dec 2009 Dry and wet hair.












Hope you can view these pictures!!!


----------



## trendybosschicebz (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing to write home about. I'm dissapointed, but eh there is always next year 

Jan. 2009





Dec. 2009


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Dec 30, 2009)

I was just thinking about how I need to update my album and then I stumbled upon this thread!...That must be my cue


----------



## twists (Dec 30, 2009)

All of you girls progress is great! I'm so excited for next yr around this time to see the progress my hair made . Subscribing right about...NOW!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jan 3 2009...got a trim the following month but she didnt take off too much: 





Dec 2009...last trim was in October:





Just wanted to show that ur hair can make good progess wit multiple trims as long as you find the right stylist who is willing to listen. I do my own dustings but If I want an inch or more taken off i go to her.


----------



## India*32 (Dec 30, 2009)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Jan 3 2009...got a trim the following month but she didnt take off too much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks beautiful.  My male stylist told me long ago to trim every other touch up if your growing your hair out.  I should have stuck with his advice.  

India


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally posted my pics!!!!!! See post #27.... Don't be to hard on me.. lol..


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 30, 2009)

amazing said:


> I finally posted my pics!!!!!! See post #27.... Don't be to hard on me.. lol..



You got a lot of growth. I love the thickness.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are a few comparisons! I have a few more in my fotki from midpoints, but these are the ones as close to year end (this month) vs when I first big chopped!

*BACK LENGTH* *A FEW DAYS AFTER BC AND MOST RECENT:*




 It's growing!  4 month's difference. 

*PUFF COMPARISON!*







My TWA when I first BC has grown to a teenage stage!! I can't wait for BAA status.

*NAKED HAIR, NO PRODUCT COMPARISON:*





When I first BC I had NO curl definition and so many scraggly straight ends! I see I will have to let it grow out a LOT to get any hang time in but that's fine. 

*Your pictures are WONDERFUL LADIES. I can't WAIT to see what next year brings!! *


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 30, 2009)

In October 2008, i lost about half of my hair(down to the scalp) from a relaxer(i was relaxing out of frustration)!



^^The spots where i lost my hair, i was basically bald in certain spots.


[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/173_62/198_219/Endhair1.jpg]
	
[/URL]
My side length, same side, same head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know the inches anymore, i havent measures since May or so. But i do know when i first BCed my nape was 1-2in long.


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 30, 2009)

Amazing progress everyone.. so many beautiful heads in this thread!!!

Start of the year month 13 of transitioning





BC in March 














Nov/Dec





















I didn't flat iron after bcing so hopefully these have given you an idea of my progress


----------



## Auburn (Dec 30, 2009)

^^ wow, your hair reminds me of mine even with the highlights!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 30, 2009)

I love seeing everyone's pictures! You ladies have made some wonderful progress, good job!

Here's my update, I am too lazy to repost it here LOL! I think I'm about 2 inches from BSL.
http://newlynatural.com/blog/2009/12/end-of-the-year-progress/


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^as always, KCurly, your hair is just so gorgeous!! great progress!
when you compare from earlier in the year, it's like it decided to explode...


----------



## lnana04 (Dec 30, 2009)

May '09




Dec '09


----------



## Bella02 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi ladies here's my update. I am about 1/2 inch short of my goal of APL based on when the last picture was taken in early Dec. I am sure if I took down my install and measured today I would be APL at my longest layer-- but I will wait to claim it after the New Year!

1st Pic- late Dec/ Early Jan 09 Starting Point
2nd & 3rd- August/Sept Check-in (blow-dried and texture shot)
4th- Early Dec. check-in


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Dec 30, 2009)

I am in love with this thread... All things are possible.

I think that it also might be helpful for you ladies to maybe post what things you did in 2009... challenges, conditioning, vitamins, etc to attribute to your length

 lovin it!


----------



## pri (Dec 30, 2009)

Everyone here has such wonderful progress!!!! Thanks so much for the updates and inspiration! My Dec update is in my siggy.


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 30, 2009)

great progress ladies


----------



## shae101s (Dec 31, 2009)

I've added my pics to my post holder...You know you want to check it out: Post #119..hehe


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 31, 2009)

trendybosschicebz said:


> Nothing to write home about. I'm dissapointed, but eh there is always next year
> 
> Jan. 2009
> 
> ...



How you mean??????? 

I see growth and thickness! Don't be to hard on yourself! Just keep growin, just keep growin (in the words of Dorie from Finding Nemo).


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 31, 2009)

April 3, 2009






Dec. 22, 2009


----------



## Auburn (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whoa


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wow... okay, I'm going to need your regi ASAP! lol


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Imma need you to tell me what the hell you were doing asap


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is some ridiculous growth. I want the regi too. damnnn it got so long in such a short period of time. Congrats!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  THIS IS EXACTLY HOW I WANT MY HAIR TO LOOK WHEN IT GROWS UP!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Dec 31, 2009)

January 2008





December 2009





BSL & MBL - I'm coming for you in 2010!


----------



## tarheelgurl (Dec 31, 2009)

Good Gracious I want that shine!


Ivey14 said:


> *Here I am comparing the length of my straightened ponytails:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twists (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> April 3, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



midback? that look's waistlength to me


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> Imma need you to tell me what the hell you were doing asap


 

LOL!!! Thanks!  I really wasn't doing anything, I think that's what helped...wait I WAS using Ultra nourishair vitamins for about 6 months and on top of that I was pregnant for 3 of those months (not sure if that helped or not, but for the most part I only used heat once every 2 months and I kept my hair in a wet bun...and I am natural...by the way I was only deep conditioning 1/month (tired from the pregnancy)

HTH!!


----------



## PDub (Dec 31, 2009)

My updates are in my siggy.  I'm right on target, for a slow grower!!  I'm hoping to make APL by December 2010.  I'm going to aggressively pursue that goal!!

Everyone made wonderful progress in 2009!  I hope to have something to show at the end of 2010!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 31, 2009)

wow....all these pretty heads of hair. makes me feel kinda lame...
j/k-but i really wish i had gotten in the habit of taking progress pics earlier. i usually take style pics, but never progress ones.


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 31, 2009)

Attached is a beginning of December length check!


----------



## Minnie (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is mine
The first one 2/09
2nd and 3rd 12/31/09

I made apl this year


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2009)

I posted my progress in another thread. Here they are again. The first pic is Nov 2008. The second pic is Dec. 2009.


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 31, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Here are mine
> The first one 2/09
> 2nd and 3rd 12/31/09
> 
> I made apl this year


 


Ummmmm WOW what did you do??? Reg please?!?!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome progress ladies! Here's mine.


----------



## DivaForLife (Dec 31, 2009)

The first is a pic from 12/31/09 and the second is from 1/07. Onward to stronger, healthier hair for 2010! Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 31, 2009)

You all have made such wonderful progress!!


----------



## shania28 (Dec 31, 2009)

First of all beautiful progress everyone. I love threads like this one they are so inspirational. I have learned so much from being on LHCF. 

The first pictures was taken on January 24, 2009. The second pictures was taken on December 24, 2009.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Big Chopped 3/26/09 - About 2 to 3 inches.







12/31/09 - I'm neck length stretch......






I can't wait for my one year anniversary....I should be shoulder length.....


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are mine as of Dec 31 09, 6 months into my hhj

July02/09  Oct12/09   Dec31/09


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's mine! The last pic isn't as accurate since i'm 12 wks post.
Dec 08 - Start of my HHJ





March 09





June 09





October 09





12/31/09





1/3/09




my hair is currently in a weave in this pic so i was only able to take a shot of the nape that i had left out. Again i'm 12 wks post and this was the best i could straighten my hair with my cheap flat iron. I plan on doing an accurate progress pic when i relax in March. My goal is to be at the 6 mark (APL) by March.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 1, 2010)

went from full APL back to almost EL




 on my way back to APL  The last picture is my Finger wave sets I do now to be on my way to APL!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 1, 2010)

My end of the year photo


----------



## Seven7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Progress Ladies!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 1, 2010)

shania28 said:


> First of all beautiful progress everyone. I love threads like this one they are so inspirational. I have learned so much from being on LHCF.
> 
> The first pictures was taken on January 24, 2009. The second pictures was taken on December 24, 2009.



Shania28~

Your hair is amazing!!!  I'm going to love watching your progress this year!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's my lil sis' progress...she BC'd in July








October 09








Jan 1, 2010


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 1, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Awesome progress ladies! Here's mine.



beautiful!


----------



## trenise (Jan 1, 2010)

I joined the APL by 2009 challenge, and as you see I did not make it. However, it was such a fun try and I did make progress. I even cut 1 1/2 inches to try to even it up, but it started v-ing againg. I am glad that amount I cut off grew back though. The first pic is from Nov 2nd 2008 and then from today. So this shows about a year and two months progress.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. I'm kinda shocked. 

I have conditioner in my hair in the last picture - it's the only way I could safely manipulate it. All the same. Wow. I did better than I thought I did.









and I think I'm definitely APL, too.


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 1, 2010)

This is all the inspiration I'll ever need.
I am positive I will be in for Dec 2010 with something to report.
Happy and healthy hair growing ladies!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 1, 2010)

In April I did a big chop...I cut off about 3-4 inches so, here is my progress from april 09 to now.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 1, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Wow. I'm kinda shocked.
> 
> I have conditioner in my hair in the last picture - it's the only way I could safely manipulate it. All the same. Wow. I did better than I thought I did.
> 
> ...


Dont act all surprised, you knew this was coming 

Super progress!!


----------



## MilaXs3 (Jan 1, 2010)

My progress is in my siggi!!  My goal was APL by December 2009...I almost made it...the longest part in the back is APL, but I don't want to claim it til I get full APL, maybe next relaxer in February... :-(


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dec 2008






Dec 2009






Looking for more growth and retention in 2010.  Goal is to hit 10 mark this year!!! Ambitious I know...LOL


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> ... and I think I'm definitely APL, too.



Looks past APL... *well* past APL. *secretly wishes Kiya was tempted by the Maxiglide*


----------



## FNP-2009 (Jan 2, 2010)

OK....this is my starting point. Maybe this time next
 year, bleow bra or half way to waist!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 2, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Looks past APL... *well* past APL. *secretly wishes Kiya was tempted by the Maxiglide*



 

If I could get someone to loan me one, along with the needed supplies, I might be more tempted. It's gonna be a long, long, time before I'm tempted enough to _*buy*_ one.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jan 2, 2010)

twists said:


> midback? that look's waistlength to me


 
Ditto!....


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Wow. I'm kinda shocked.
> 
> I have conditioner in my hair in the last picture - it's the only way I could safely manipulate it. All the same. Wow. I did better than I thought I did.
> 
> ...



Wow! Beautiful progress.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

October 2008









Next pic is a year later in October 2009 after 1 setback in December 08, and 2 setbacks early 09 (all three setbacks by Dominicans the FEW times I went to get my hair done). Oh and this pic is also about 7 weeks after a 2 inch trim done by my mom.








Last pic December 09.  I'm 5 weeks post.
[IMG]http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/Saks5thtiff/IMG00251.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 3, 2010)

Bumping for more pics...


----------



## wish4length (Jan 3, 2010)

The first is in 2007
the second is in 2008
and the last was in the summer of 2009 but I don't think my hair is that much longer now...


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job ladies!


----------



## Nerd. (Jan 3, 2010)

I have only been on my journey for 4 months.
I personally do not feel like I progressed at all at month 4. I'm trying not to beat up myself about it...

Great job guys. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my progress for 2009..I gained some thickness but not alot of length..but I feel like I did well though considering the setback I had midway through the year..I trimmed a about 4 times this year to get rid of some over processed ends and I still need to get one more trim before I go into a sew in for the next couple of months

JAN2009






AUG2009





JAN2010
wet





after rollerset


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 4, 2010)

.....


----------



## theprototype (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Desarae (Jan 7, 2010)

bUmP!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's mine. I am pleased with my progress considering my hair went through so many changes over the last year. 






I should make APL by April.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nerd. said:


> I have only been on my journey for 4 months.
> I personally do not feel like I progressed at all at month 4. I'm trying not to beat up myself about it...
> 
> Great job guys. Thanks for letting me share


 
Are you serious? girl you have made nice progress in such a short time


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 11, 2010)

okayyy....so i really and truly thought that I made no progress at all this year. I've been really schizo, going back and forth with regimens, trimming recklessly, starting challenges and then not really finishing, overmanipulating, using heat as much as I wanted, overlapping color....want more sins?? 
but through all of that abuse....my hair has grown. i was browsing through pics on my computer and....i can't even believe it.
i went from this, barely at the bottom of my neck, damaged, colored ends. i couldn't even put my arm behind my back to stretch it: November 11, 2008





to this: still colored but sooo much healthier and much, much thicker-and even though it doesn't really look like it, i trimmed my ends really well (1/2 an inch to 2 inches in some places-told you i was reckless) right before taking this pic. January 2, 2010





this is soo strange to me, you guys....i feel like i don't deserve this after all the stuff i've put my hair through this year.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^Awesome progress, rocky!  You have a gorgeous head of hair - so thick!  Love the color, too!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 11, 2010)

bumping for more pics!! please??


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think it's really changed much (lengthwise) except that there's a greater percentage of natural hair to the relaxed bits.


----------



## JMH1908 (Jan 11, 2010)

Had a twa in 2007..my actual pics for Dec 2009 are my profile sorry about that...I erased my pics on my computer and haven't reloaded them back yet. I'm looking to be full APL by end of Spring 2010.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 11, 2010)

This last photo was about 2 months post...


----------



## trendybosschicebz (Jan 11, 2010)

delitefulmane said:


> How you mean???????
> 
> I see growth and thickness! Don't be to hard on yourself! Just keep growin, just keep growin (in the words of Dorie from Finding Nemo).




Awww.. thank you. I just feel like I'm crawling.  I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

Hold up... Ediese where are you? You started this thread and I don't think I saw YOUR Dec 2009 year end picture!


----------



## Ediese (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hold up... Ediese where are you? You started this thread and I don't think I saw YOUR Dec 2009 year end picture!


 

Hey!! I've been on a long, awesome vacation, but I'm back. I went back and posted my December pic. I'm back to BSL, and hoping for WL in June.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

OMGee, it took me about 30 minutes to go through this thread, but it was AWESOME!!! Who is going to start the 2010 thread???!!!!


----------



## diadall (Nov 25, 2010)

Janet',

Thank you for bumping this thread.  I so needed this inspiration today!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2010)

Janet' said:


> OMGee, it took me about 30 minutes to go through this thread, but it was AWESOME!!! Who is going to start the 2010 thread???!!!!



I think you should start one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^I agree with BostonMaria. You should start one Janet!! It's almost that time for a flood of length checks to begin.


----------

